# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## CaptainUnterhose1997 (9. Mai 2019)

Moin, ich bin der Tim 21 Jahre alt und will nun nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei Wow durchstarten.

Problem ist nur, der alter Acc ist nicht mehr vorhanden, deshalb muss ich wohl von vorne beginnen.
Bin eigentlich immer aktiv rest kann man dann aufm Ts besprechen. 

Wichtig wäre nur jemand mit Erfahrung und Taschengeld
Einfach hier drauf antworten mit euer battle id

LG Tim


----------



## Maggie1701 (15. Mai 2019)

Hi,

 

ich heiße Mäggie, bin 25 Jahre alt und spiele schon seit Burning Crusade WoW. Ich möchte gerade auch wieder aktiver werden und suche noch jemanden zum leveln/zusammen spielen. 

Taschengeld und Starthilfe kann ich dir gerne geben =) 

 

Schreib mir doch bitte eine pn, dann können wir gerne battle ids austauschen und dann weitersehen.

 

Viele Grüße,

 

Mäggie


----------



## Zwergbergler (18. Mai 2019)

Hey Tim,

ich bin Markus, bin 27 und spiele seit vielen Jahren WoW.

 

BattleID: Zwergbergler#2917

 

Solltest du noch Interesse haben dann adde mich gerne  

 

LG Markus


----------

